# SIPP Pipe lining



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Spray in Place Pipe, here is a link to a picture of a guy sitting on the finished product.
https://www.facebook.com/SPIpolyure...5778/735373776484214/?type=1&relevant_count=1

Notice how smooth it looks on the inside. I really like the concept of this product.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Cuda said:


> Spray in Place Pipe, here is a link to a picture of a guy sitting on the finished product.
> https://www.facebook.com/SPIpolyurea/photos/a.206661932688737.47802.170458192975778/735373776484214/?type=1&relevant_count=1
> 
> Notice how smooth it looks on the inside. I really like the concept of this product.


I got to look into this! There doing it on small laterals?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

6" is the smallest I have seen advertised.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

did I miss these guys at the cleaner and pumper show? I have always thought somebody would come up with a spray in liner. Very cool.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

It's always the cost........ Municipal then it trickles down to us, but I do think it is the future after we get past the hole robot part.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Bad ass concept... Definitely worth a look. Thanks for the link.


----------

